# Air compressor and framing nailer for DIY



## ADKstorm

I am a *weekend do-it-yourselfer* looking to buy an air compressor to aid in a project basement finishing of a 12’ x 12’ room. One tool I would like to use is a framing nailer with an air compressor to frame the partition walls. I really don’t want to spend a lot of money on a compressor. I have spoken to a tool manufacturer on their framing nailer and they keep saying they recommend an air compressor with 6 CFM @ 90 PSI. Doesn’t CFM mean the recovery rate of the compressor? Is it not true that CFM is the flow of air into the tank that the compressor motor can produce? If so, CFM is only a term used when the compressor is running....when off, you simply have PSI until it lowers to the point that triggers the compressor on to repressurize the tank at the desinated flow rate (CFM). ......maybe I am wrong, but this seems to be logical


If I have 90 PSI coming through the regulator then it should work fine right?

If I have to waiting a few minutes between shooting a half a dozen nails, its no big deal.

Would I be better with a 150 max PSI compressor or one that is 125 max PSI?

Compressor?

Porter Cable 150 max PSI, 6 gallon – 2.6 SCFM @ 90 PSI ($180 US, includes brad nailer)
or
Campbell Hausfeld 1.3 H.P. 125 max PSI, 15 gallon – 3.7 SCFM @ 90 PSI ($180 US)

Framing nailer?

Grizzly 21 degree round-head model #H7665 ($100 US)

------------------------
I was hoping to spend under $200 for an air compressor and will deal with a wait time.

Thanks for the help and suggestions!!!


----------



## Rehabber

Either compressor will work for what you want to do. (My advise would be to buy the largest compressor you can afford, because you will use it for many things in the future.) Get a name brand nailer (Porter Cable or any other.) and then sell it on EBay to recoup most of your money. Avoid no names, quality is questionable and a framing nailer is a very powerful potentially dangerous tool.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I dare not to use air tools yet ... worring it being dangerous... and all those air compressor... connectors... air hosts.. oil/lubricating... filtering.. gives me headache... 

I prefer electrical... although I cannot really comment between the two yet as I have yet to try the air tools...


----------



## majakdragon

KUIPORNG,
I have been where you are with regards to air tools. Even though I used them at work (mostly impact wrenches) I still saw no need for them at home. THEN, I found a cheap brad nailer and bought it. Now, I don't know how I ever got by without one. While "cheap" is not the way to go, I have gotten more use out of this tool than I ever expected so I am happy. If I were to be doing heavy duty work (like framing) I would get a more expensive and safer tool to do the job.


----------



## 0_snap

I have the Portar Cabel one with the brad nailer, go with that one. It is very good, works good for nailers.


----------



## ADKstorm

*How about this air compressor and accessories??*

How about this one?

RIDGID
1.8 Hp Running, 4.5 Gallon Oil Free Air Compressor
Model OF45150
http://www.ridgid.com/MenuDriver.asp?ParentID=OIL-FREE-AIR-COMPRESSOR

I have other Ridgid tools and like them quite a bit. This compressor is more expensive than I wanted to spend but according to the write up, It will run two framing nailers at the same time.

-------In addition-------

I was thinking of buying the following to go with the air compressor....what about these items?

Framing Nailer:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H7665
or
http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=584

Finish nailer:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6144

50' Hose:
http://www.grizzly.com/products/g8113
or
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-...0000524OZ/ref=pd_sbs_hi_2/002-5633446-1292866

Swivel Whip Hose:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=1824

Coupler Set:
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=94024

Inline oiler:
http://www.aircompressorsdirect.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=5_163_165&products_id=421


Anything important am I missing?

*THANKS*


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

For longevity - Nothing beats an Oil fed Compressor.
For operating in very cold weather - Nothing beats an oil-less compressor.

We do, have a RIDGID Oil-fed compressor that looks almost exactly like the one you have that we use strictly for framing because of it's capacity. If you want to run more than 2 guns and have plenty of air... hook up a large auxilary tank between the compressor and the guns.

If you want a DIY compressor (used every now and then) that can run 2 framing guns at DIY speed (non-heavy volume-continuous use), then the larger sized pancake compressors actually can do the job.

As far as the Framing nailers (Grizzly and Harbor Freight) - I have no comment since I have zero knowledge and experience with them.

FWIW: We use Porter cable, Hitachi, Bostich, Dewalt, Paslode...


----------



## jbob

We bought a Model OF45150 about 2 years ago, and it has been
an excellent compressor for framing. Will easily keep up with 3 men
doing stick framing. The only time it fell behind was with 2 men
nailing off sheathing (about 10 nails per second non-stop using
Senco scn60 coil nailers ). It has never had a problem, and is
a great general purpose compressor. Paid about $240.00 for it
at Home Depot.


----------



## ADKstorm

*Any other uses?*



jbob said:


> We bought a Model OF45150 about 2 years ago, and it has been
> an excellent compressor for framing. Will easily keep up with 3 men
> doing stick framing. The only time it fell behind was with 2 men
> nailing off sheathing (about 10 nails per second non-stop using
> Senco scn60 coil nailers ). It has never had a problem, and is
> a great general purpose compressor. Paid about $240.00 for it
> at Home Depot.


Have you used this compressor for other uses? ....finish nailers, brad, stapler, tire inflator, air gun, paint sprayer, etc?

thanks


----------



## jbob

I've used it for everything you mentioned, plus I have in a pinch used
it for a texture hopper gun. It will keep up if shooting at a moderate
pace. I have never used it with a paint sprayer though...I have an
airless I use for most of my painting.

I've been happy with it in every situation


----------



## Tommy Plumb

Any compressor should work for you. If you're working alone, you have to do measure, cut, nail which is going to give any compressor more than enough time to recharge. 

You have options. 
Buy a new compressor.
Buy a used compressor.
Oilless, or Oiled
I recommend the oiled one. A good properly maintained oiled compressor will run for many years without problems. It is also quieter than the oiless ones. If you want you can look into used compressors as well. The 20 gallon 2hp-ish ones pop up for sale all the time around. I wouldn't buy a used oil-less compressor though.
For size, someone said buy the biggest you can afford. I usually agree with that unless you're going to be transporting it a lot or you're only useing it for the nailgun around your home in which case I would go small and cheap. A larger compressor though gives you the flexability to start running automotive air tools though.

As for nailguns if it's for one project I'd either buy a cheap harbor freight gun or go on eBay and buy a used name brand one from a reputable seller. When you're done stick it back up for sale and it won't cost you much. 


.....................
Another option you have is the Pasolode cordless nail guns. Those things are great. Put the battery in, put the gas cartrege in, and it's ready to go. It's great because the whole setup fits in a little orange case, much more compact than a compressor, no cords, no air lines, no waiting for the compressor to fill up.

The downsides:
The batterys don't last forever.
Gas cartreges are not free.
The guns are about $300 each. With a compressor you can stick any gun you want on there, with the Pasolodes you have to buy the entire kit for each gun you want. Odd things like roofing nailers and palm nailers (another great invention) arn't available.


Basically if you're using it around your house the only upside to the cordless is if you ever just want to put in five nails or so you wouldn't drag out the compressor but you would take the Pasolode out. If you're transporting it from place to place and don't spend much time at those places the Pasolode is a huge conveince.


----------



## HarryHarley

Looks like your list is a fine start for your project. My only suggestion is the the Griz nailer on your list is a finish nailer not a framing one. At 34 degrees I believe it would use a clipped head nail. I use a 21 degree framer and use full head 2 3/4 stainless nails. Love it. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## HarryHarley

Oh forgot to mention, the biggest problem is finding the exact nails you want/need. So stick with a common angled nailer....:laughing:


----------



## ADKstorm

HarryHarley said:


> Looks like your list is a fine start for your project. My only suggestion is the the Griz nailer on your list is a finish nailer not a framing one. At 34 degrees I believe it would use a clipped head nail. I use a 21 degree framer and use full head 2 3/4 stainless nails. Love it. Good luck and have fun.


http://www.grizzly.com/products/H7665 is a full head 21 degree framing nailer

and

http://www.grizzly.com/products/H6144 is a finish nailer

I think before I buy the nailers, I will contact Grizzly and inquire what other brand nails work are compatable


----------



## KUIPORNG

I got a Pasolodes cordless (NEW) from internet(don't mention who, but you know, it is the only one)... cost me $100 bucks include everything... still in my in-law place in US... will get it once I visit them in March break... if you are in US... you can get deal like this from internet...


----------



## handyflyer

I got the Porter Cable combo kit a couple years ago, the one with the 6 gallon compressor, brad and finish nailer for $300 at HD. THe kit is even cheaper now and comes with a stapler. I have also bought the Porter Cable framing nailer. I used the framer to build a shed and the 6 gal compressor worked great. I am now using the framer to finish my basement. The 6 gallon compressor is more than enough for the DIY'er. I can't use the compressor for painting because it's only 6 gallons but other than that, it has been awesome!!:thumbup:


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

KUIPORNG said:


> I got a Pasolodes cordless (NEW) from internet(don't mention who, but you know, it is the only one)... cost me $100 bucks include everything... still in my in-law place in US... will get it once I visit them in March break... if you are in US... you can get deal like this from internet...


Where did you get a cordless pasolode for $100?


----------



## KUIPORNG

I got it from the most famous auction internet company, you know which, but I talked to my wife over the phone, she said the unit is not perfectly new, it show minor sign of usage, but no mark or anything, probably for demo or display unit... but my experience say those unit normally work perfect no problem, only those real old ugly used unit which sometimes give you trouble , like one of the drywall screw gun I bought, so you do take a risk for this price... I could have get it lower than $100 if I had not be too busy that day affecting my bidding straegy...


----------



## Brik

This is sort of an old thread. Did the OP make his purchase yet?

One - do not get an in-line oilier. This will add oil to the hose which is OK for the nailer but very undesirable if you want to use a paint sprayer in the future.

As for compressors. Makita has a couple that are very quiet, oil lubed and not too expensive.

As for nail guns. I do not know anyone with grizzlies guns. They make some great tools but I'm not sure about the nail guns. Get the porter cable, Senco or Bostich. Hitachi makes a good one too but not that alien looking one.


----------



## millermax10

I typically get my air compressor accessories from Grainger and have never had any issues. They have everything from compressor valves to portable air tanks, so you should find what you're looking for.


----------



## majakdragon

I agree that a 2006 post is a "bit" old to be replying to. Just a thought though. Some Grainger stores require a business license to be able to purchase from them. I had no problem in Florida, but where I live in Arkansas, they made me get a letter from an employer to be able to purchase anything.


----------

